# Reseau quasi terminé, SMB://192.168.1.3 me demande le mot de passe... et je sais pas



## Philito (19 Octobre 2004)

Hola,

Je suis fort pressé, je vend mon ibook aujourd hui et je dois garder tout mon dossier images sur le pc d un ami, le temps d acheter un disque dur.

C est donc un Ibook sous panther connecté á travers un hub/routeur a un pc sous windows XP.

J ai configuré les réseaux, les deux ordinateurs se voient car les pings fonctionnent, ils ont leur direction IP fixes, firewalls down des deux cotés, le SMB est déja configuré sur le mac....

MAIS VOICI LE PROBLEME....

en faisant smb://192.168.1.3 dans le menu "aller" de l ibook, il se connecte et la me demande

Groupe de travail: (ca c est workgroup)
Nom d utilisateur:
Mot de passe:

La ca fait une heure que j ai tout essayé, j ai activé le compte invité sur le PC, j ai essayé avec mon nom et mot de passe, le nom d admin du pc, avec et sans mot de passe, j ai supprimé le mot de passe, remis un simple, ressuprimer.......

Qu est-ce que je dois entrer la, j ai l impression d etre quasi au but, et la je ne sais rien faire, je desespere...... le type passe acheter le portable dans 5 heure et j ai 7 gigas a transferer, d ou l urgence.....

Merci pour des reponses rapides siouplait, meme si je sais que cela ne se demande pas.....


----------



## Philito (19 Octobre 2004)

En fait il me dit a chaque fois:

Le finder ne peut terminer l opération: certaines données  de "smb://192.168.1.3" n ont pas pu etre lues ou écrites (code d erreur -36)

et si je met rien comme nom et mot de passe, la il me dit "Impossible de se connecter au serveur en raison d une erreur dans le nom ou dans le mot de passe"


----------



## maousse (19 Octobre 2004)

salut !
bon, c'est une situation d'urgence, alors on va pas chercher pour l'erreur.

Essaie de faire l'inverse, activer le partage windows sur ton ibook, et y accéder depuis ton pc, je n'ai jamais de problème dans ce sens, alors que dans l'autre, oui. En mettant tes photos quelquepart sur ton compte perso sur ton mac, elle seront accessible (indique ton nom et mot de passe de ton mac quand tu te connectes depuis ton pc).

Sinon, tu peux même passer par le partage web, en extrême urgence, en mettant tes fichiers dans le dossier sites, tu peux y accéder par un navigateur web depuis le pc ensuite.


----------



## flakk (19 Octobre 2004)

Sur le PC, partage le un répertoire quelconque, disons "mon_partage"
ensuite sur le mac, essaye smb://ip_du_PC/mon_partage
je n'ai pas de quoi tester ici, mais je pense que ca résoudra le pb (qui, si je ne me trompe pas, n'en est pas un, mais est un fonctionnement normal de samba, qui veut qu'on indique la ressource partagée... or smb://IP/ n'est pas une ressource, mais la racine des ressources partagées sur cette IP)

sinon c'est aussi simple de le faire dans l'autre sens...
-activer le serveur FTP sur le mac.
-s'y connecter avec le pc sous win via un soft FTP client genre leechFTP. (update: ou même à partire d'IE)


----------



## Philito (19 Octobre 2004)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> salut !
> bon, c'est une situation d'urgence, alors on va pas chercher pour l'erreur.
> 
> Essaie de faire l'inverse, activer le partage windows sur ton ibook, et y accéder depuis ton pc, je n'ai jamais de problème dans ce sens, alors que dans l'autre, oui. En mettant tes photos quelquepart sur ton compte perso sur ton mac, elle seront accessible (indique ton nom et mot de passe de ton mac quand tu te connectes depuis ton pc).
> ...


Coucou Maousse,

ca me rassure de te savoir la....

Comment je me connecte depuis le pc, tous les partages imaginables sont activés.... mais dans "mes sites de reseaux" (mis sitios de red) (le pc est en espagnol, le mac en anglais, la resolution macgé en francais, chouette....) rien n apparait, l ibook n apparait jamais nulle part dans le pc, malgré le fait que je sais le pinger..... il n y a pas une commande comme Pomme+K sur pc je suppose..... ou je peux lui dire l adresse IP ou aller.....????

Je viens de tester la solution de flakk et ca ne marche pas, il me demande de nouveau un mot de passe pour y acceder......

ragghhhhhhhhhh, j ai acces comme admin aux deux ordis et ca ne veut pas marcher..... 

S il vous plait dans les aides du point de vue PC, etre plus clair dans les manips, comme j ai perdu l habitude de ces sales betes......

Merci pour tout d avance.....


----------



## Balooners (19 Octobre 2004)

Salut,

 Alors sous le PC, normalement, tu dois voir ton mac, c'est super simple. Tu vas dans poste de travail, Favoris reseau, puis tu dois avoir un dossier  "ordinateurs proche du mien" Si tu cliques dessus, si sur ton mac dans preferences systeme / Partage,  tu as coché "Partage de Window" est activé alors tu devrais voir ton ordinateur sous le nom reseau que tu lui as donné. Mais quand même, verifie bien que sur ton PC tu as activé le partage de fichiers pour cela, tu fais clique droit sur le fichier que tu veux partager, puis propriété et tu dois avoir une option à cocher, activer le partage de fichier.
 En revanche il faut que sur ton PC, un compte avec mot de passe soit actif, il doit être créé.
 Et essaye par le mac de ne pas passer par pomme+K mais par l'icône réseau pour voir si ton PC apparaît, normalement oui.

 Bonne chance


----------



## Philito (19 Octobre 2004)

JE PASSE TOUT EN HTTP

enfin c est réglé, je passe tout par la direction de mon dossier "sites", c passe petit a petit, le type a confirme qu il passe, tout va bien, tout relax.....

Ahhhhhh, merci a tous pour votre aide et surtout la suggestion de l interface web !!!!


----------



## maousse (19 Octobre 2004)

bien ! c'est pas élégant, mais ça fonctionne, le prochain coup, commence à y travailler la veille, ça évite les sueurs froides.


----------

